# (Liberty) Rom Toolbox help



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I was playing around with the lcd resolution settings and screwed up the screen. Anyone know the stock value? I didn't think to write it down before playing. Thx


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

240

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot!


----------

